# Cloe is getting ready :)



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally...after I took all last week off to be here for her. Cloe is pawing and stretching and spinning her head. There's no discharge what-so-ever. She has no interest in dinner. Nibbled a bit at the hay. I'm going to eat dinner and then go spend the night with her. Yay


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in the same boat right now...So exciting!!! Good luck!!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Luck to you both!!!  Have fun!  We've been lucky that all of ours have been born mid-day so far.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2010)

What a disaster! OMG that was awful. 1st buck, breach and dead. Then the next 2 back hooves and butt in 2 seperate sacks at the same time.

Momma wants nothing to do with them. She hasn't passed the placenta. Vet just left after doing an exam and giving her everything in his arsenal. Mom is in pain, grinding teeth and moaning. Finally has let the kids cuddle up to her chest. I'll give her an hour to feel better and start nursing or I'll milk her and bottle feed.

#1 was a buck breach ( I tried to revive him, #2 buck rear feet first and #3 a doe breach.


What a way to start my first kidding experience. I learned a lot.

I hope the other 2 does go easier...

I'll post pix later.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2010)

That's too bad! So sorry to hear that! 

Unfortunately, my goat was just teasing, so no kids here yet!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't get her to stand to milk, but I did roll her onto her side and she let them nurse for a few minutes. I'll try again in an hour. She's still moaning and grinding her teeth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, how awful for your first experience. I hope things go ok for you. I hope your doe will be ok.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2010)

I've only ever bottle fed once and that was my buckling last year. These babies seemed satisfied after feeding for just 5 minutes or so. I have no idea how much they got. I checked both sides to make sure there was flow. Then I switched the kids just in case one side was better...

How often do they need to nurse like that? I'd prefer not to bottle feed them. I really want her to come around to them.

I'm hoping she doesn't reject them and that it's only her pain making her act this way. But the vet gave her benamine for pain...


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you give her another shot of Banamine if necessary?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2010)

My vet didn't leave me banamine. I never thought that she would still be in pain. Another lesson learned.. I'll check on them again and may decide to call the vet again.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time.

Might be a good idea to milk some colostrum out "just in case".

Best of luck to you....I'm sorry I can't offer any really useful advice.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 16, 2010)

Meet RockyToggRanch Annie Oakley and her brother Tagg Oakley.

Mama stood up for a few minutes and let them fumble around her teats. I don't want to roll her onto her side anymore. I'm afraid that makes her worse. I managed to take a few squirts of colostrum into a jar and I'm thinking I'll mix it with a bit of vit D milk if she won't stand longer. So far they've nursed 3 times for a few minutes each time. Is this sufficient for the colostrum they need? If she doesn't come around I may need to use replacer or buy goats milk from another farm. Opinions please.

The buckling that died was a bit larger with wattles.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2010)

They need as much of her colostrum as they'll take for the first 24 hours.
After that they could go to goat or vitamin D milk, but the colostrum has all the antibodies and 'good stuff' in it.

The poor girl, she looks worn out.

If the vet didn't, I'd probably give her a Vitamin B shot and some nutri drench and probiotics.  

I've just never had a doe down like that, so I'm at a loss for anything truly useful to suggest....I'm sorry.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 17, 2010)

She's no better this morning so it looks like another farm call for the vet. Here is what he gave her;
oxytosin
bo-se
tetnus
calcium (glutenate?)
banamine
penacillan

Forgive me if spelling is wrong:/

I was giving her nutridrench in warm water but she quit drinking during the night.

She hasn't eaten anything since this started and I'm afraid her rumen will be screwed up now as well.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 17, 2010)

On a kind of funny note...

I cut the sleeves off of my baggiest sweatshirt to be ready for them and they were so large I couldn't squeeze their heads into it.
Luckily my silkie terrier has extra clothes to spare.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh they're darlings. I hope mama comes around today. 

My girly is due any day now as well. I've been so nervous that something like this might happen with mine and I feel completely unprepared to handle it if things go wrong.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2010)

Did he leave any Penicillin w/ you?  
Pen G is what I'd use (if needed...was her uterus torn / a lot of damage done getting the kids out???)
It has to be given every 12 hrs to be effective and should NEVER be given on a one-shot basis....you just knock back bacteria and it will come back stronger.  

I had a down doe once who couldn't eat...I chopped alfalfa into itsy bitsy pieces, and cooked it w/ quick oats....added molasses and enough gatoraide to make it soupy, and squirted it down her throat in a big syringe w/ the tip cut off so it would go through easily...the vet told me I needed to keep fiber in her rumen to keep it going.

And I'd definitely get some probios in her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2010)

The kids are adorable and I love their coats! 

I sure hope mom pulls through for you.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 17, 2010)

A 2nd vet just left. He gave her more banamine and started her on naxcel along with the penacillin. He also has me giving her fluids under her skin 2xday. She has fluids in her lungs and her temp was 96. I have a heat lamp in there on the kids and a blanket on her. She's not drinking anymore but did take a taste of hay. She still won't get up. He gave me cow colostrum for the kids. The buckling is a strong eater, but the doeling isn't taking to the bottle. I'll try switching to a silicone nipple.

So I'm giving penacillin once a day for 2 days and naxcel twice a day until it's gone (1 gram btl). She still hasn't passed her afterbirth. 

I'll be buying milk replacer...bummer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing everything you can for her. I really hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2010)

Shame you're not closer, I have 40 gallons of milk in the freezer...I sold a milker yesterday because I hate to dry them up early and I just don't need it.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you They just took 5 1/2 oz of cow colostrum. I realize it's been 24hrs, but Im hoping they can absorb some of the benificials.
The doeling is finally sucking on the bottle. That gave me a huge sigh of relief. Mama is still laying down under a blanket. Still no interest in hay or water.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2010)

Cloe passed away this morning. At least she isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wicked sorry to hear that!!

I  hope you and the kids are doing well still?


----------



## chandasue (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that...


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## hoosierchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, it hurts to lose one of our fur babies.  Now those kids are extra special.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2010)

The kids are doing well. I have them on save a lamb at the vets suggestion. When my 2nd doe kids I can switch them back to goats milk (if she has some to spare). They're taking 5-8 oz per feeding.

2nd doe (Jasmine) is Cloes best friend. They've never been apart in their 3 yrs. She misses her.

Thank you all for your thoughts.
Cindy


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Cindy,I am soooo very sorry... it's heart just breaking 
Sending you hugs and  thoughts  from our farm to yours....

Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's and Nubians

Bantam Marans and Bourbon Red Turkeys


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 18, 2010)

Cindy, I am so sorry to hear about Cloe, I know your heart is broken.  

I am thinking about you and your family,

again,

sooooo sorry.

DonnaBelle


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you all. I've been bawling all day. The guilt is overwhelming.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2010)

Please don't feel guilty, you've done all you could!

I don't think any amount of antibiotics or meds were going to help her, something inside her was probably injured and she couldn't recover.

Enjoy the babies and remember that mom lives on through them, and without your help, all would have been lost...YOU DID GOOD.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------

